# Paradigm and definitive technology crossover freq.



## jimmyjames (Dec 13, 2011)

Does anyone know how I can obtain the correct x-over frequency for paradigms 5" woofers and definitive technologies 4" 4aa3 woofers ?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

jimmyjames said:


> Does anyone know how I can obtain the correct x-over frequency for paradigms 5" woofers and definitive technologies 4" 4aa3 woofers ?


?? Do you mean for bass management (crossover to sub) or for system integration (crossover to treble driver)? Either way, the best approach is to measure their response with REW in the context in which they will be used.


----------



## jimmyjames (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi , thanks for the reply ! Im sorry I should have explained better ! I am referring to system integration , I will be using the paradigms in a two way reflex system with Avent "fried egg" tweeters , that I really love and already have the crossovers for . The x-over for the low end will not be correct as it was designed for a ten inch woofer. Also I have integrated the 4 inch definitive tech. woofers into minimus 7 enclosures and I'm sure that the same holds true as the original woofers in these are substantially different. I have already upgraded the capacitors in the minimus 7's tweeters with film type . Do you have any suggestions ? I hope I have given you enough info , if not let me know and I will try and help ! Thanks again !


----------



## JayMB (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi Jimmy, the best way to do this is to actually measure the drivers in the enclosure, one at a time, and then design. You would have to measure the low frequency driver at nearfield, measure the port (if there is one), and then add them after adjusting for diameter opening differences. You then measure the low frequency driver (frequency response and phase response) in the farfield and combine with with your nearfield measurements (again, adjusting for differences in gain). At this point, you would measure the frequency and phase response of the high frequency driver in the farfield. You have to either calculate the minimum phase or use a consistent point of reference for farfield measurement between the tweeter and the woofer. Once you have those measurements, the development of a crossover begins. Jeff Bagby's Passive Crossover Design Calculator is a fun and free way to do this if you have Excel. If not, Speaker Workshop works well but has a steep learning curve. If you post where you live, there may be experienced designers near you who might be able to help.

Jay


----------

